# 2015 Civic Type-R



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

This is the concept car, but Honda are saying it's pretty much what you'll get with the production car. It's undeniably in yer face with aggressive styling and Honda say this is a deliberate policy as they recognise that Honda has lost what performance car image they one had.

Emission regs have forced them to drop the normally aspirated engine so this car gets a new 2.0 litre engine and a turbo. It's claimed it will have at least 280 bhp and WILL set the fastest time ever around the Nurburgring for any FWD car. It seems it's very close to that already in early testing.

Styling is way OTT for me but it's nice to see Honda getting back into the game with this car.











Launch price is to be around £30K so it's a big price hike over previous versions.


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

Like this a lot and hope it will back up Honda's claims and more when it's released.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I`ve had an EP3, and then later an FN2 (I preferred the EP3), and I really liked both of them, so I`m getting more and more interested by the day in this imminent one.....

I do wish they`d tone down the rear wing, which IMHO makes them a bit too "in yer face", (as did the rear wing on the last Focus RS), but I really like the rest of it, and with turbo-charged 280bhp on tap, it should be great fun to drive, without the achilles heel of the last Type R`s, which were great when you were "on it", but not so great when coming home from work, in heavy traffic on a dark, wet Monday evening !

I can honestly say, that I`ve never owned a car, since the EP3, that I`ve just wanted to go out and drive (thrash) as much everywhere, just for the fun of it !

We`ll see......


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I think the spoiler completely ruins it. Apart from that it looks really good. I had a type R and it was good fun when being thrashed but never really liked the car. Traded it in for a Golf Edition 30, now that was a brilliant car. Loved it nearly as much as my TTS :wink:


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

All the info can be found on this thread:

http://www.civinfo.com/forum/general-di ... ed-72.html

I actually love the styling of the new one however hate the styling of the normal civic. I love how the rear lights are incorporated into the spoiler, looks like devil horns :twisted:

The car is supposed to have around 310bhp, I think honda are really putting in 100% with this car!

I had the fn2 before my tt rs, was a great car, just a bit slow...

Maybe this will get me back in a type R, prices is expected to be around £28k


----------



## TT_225 (Nov 8, 2010)

Really not sure on the look of it but a turbo-charged Honda should be interesting. I used to have an EP3, a hoot to thrash about but really has a boy-racer image now like most of the "R" series unfortunately.


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

That new civic reminds me of the Focus RS. Very smart, I bet it sounds mean aswell.


----------

